# In search for the Beretta 92 "step slide"!



## czsniper (Aug 27, 2014)

I have recently purchased a Beretta 92S, 92SB x 2, M9 (Air Force Limited Edition), and 96 (United We Stand). There is something about these guns that I just love. I am looking for any information on an early 92 "step slide". I would like to add one to my collection, but really know nothing about them except 5000 produced and very hard to find. Does anyone know what they sell for? Places to look for one (besides the obvious..), and anything else you might be able to bring to the table. If anyone reading has one, post some pics!!!!!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta 9mm Production Line.

Production began in May 1976, and ended in February 1983. Approximately 7,000 units were of the first "step slide" design but Beretta says approx 5000 were produced but other reliable sources say 7000. That would be a find there.


----------

